# Illumina 2010



## Conny (3. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

heute beginnt die Illumina 2010 Das Thema ist "Bilderzauber". Sie dauert vom 3. - 12. September.
Nicht dass irgendjemand sich über das Unterforum wundert, die Fotos kann ich erst machen, wenn ich da war.
Hier können die, die kommen wollen und sich überraschen wollen, dann wegklicken


----------



## Conny (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

Hallo,

ich komme gerade von der Illumina.  es war relativ leer 
Nun 2 Bilder als Appetizer


----------



## Christine (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

Hi Conny,

das Wetter lockt einen ja nicht grade zu abendlichen Outdoor-Veranstaltungen...

Aber Du hast ja wohl mehr als zwei Fotos gemacht - oder?

Liebe Grüße
Christine,
die die Regenwolken zählt, weil sie nachher zu einem Outdoor-Geburtstag muss/darf...


----------



## Conny (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

Hallo,

 wir hatten wunderbares Wetter, richtiges Outdoor-Wetter
Noch 2 Bilder

  Hier habe ich mich mal wieder mit HDR versucht.
  Das blaue Licht ist so


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

Hi Conny,

das blaue ist toll


----------



## Inken (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*



blumenelse schrieb:


> das blaue ist toll



Ohne Frage!! 

Aber auch das Bild im Bild im Bild.. klasse! 

Nachschub büdde!


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

boah, Conny  tolle Bilder!!!
Das blaue ist auch mein Favorit


----------



## Conny (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

Hallo,

gestern waren wir bei bestem Wetter mit ganz liebem Besuch ein 3. mal zur Illumina.
Wenn es noch nicht zu langweilig wird  könnte ich noch ein paar Bilder einstellen. 

  Dies ist das Orginal
  Das wurde mit Photomatix entwickelt und 
  das einfach mit PS zusammengefügt


----------



## Dilmun (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

Hi Conny!

Wie alle deine Fotos--------SPITZE---------


----------



## Joachim (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

Hi Conny,

Bild 1 ist das mMn. bessere und bringt die meiste "Stimmung" rüber. Kann natürlich auch immer an meinem Monitor und dessen Einstellung liegen.


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

Hi,

ich möchte mich meinem Vorredner anschließen - das Original ist das beste Foto.


----------



## Conny (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

Hallo,

dann wollen wir mal weiter machen in der losen Bilderreihenfolge:


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

tolle Bilder, Conny  war bestimmt wieder schön, die Illumina


----------



## Eugen (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

Tja,Conny hat fototechnisch schon was auf dem Kasten.
Schöne Bilder hast du da gemacht. 

Aber wo bleiben die Bilder der rheinhessischen Besucher ? 
Oder haben die nur geguggt und gestaunt ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

jeeep, sind toll geworden


----------



## Christine (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*



> Aber wo bleiben die Bilder der rheinhessischen Besucher ?
> Oder haben die nur geguggt und gestaunt ?



Tja Eugen,

ich glaub, die waren gar nicht da...



Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:


> ...war bestimmt wieder schön, die Illumina


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*



Eugen schrieb:


> Aber wo bleiben die Bilder der rheinhessischen Besucher ?




 meint Ihr etwa uns ... wir staunen nur, das wisst Ihr doch 

Aber die Kameras hatten wir trotdem dabei:

 

Na gut, dann hier einige Impressionen, wobei ... viel bleibt ja nicht mehr, was Conny nicht schon eingestellt hätte.

Beginnen wir erst einmal am Tag:

 

So sieht es dort aus, wenn noch nichts beleuchtet ist. Und wenn dann noch die Sonne heraus kommt:

     

Aber diese Ansicht hatten wir ja auch schon, zumindest recht ähnlich ... dann eben noch etwas aus der Nacht.

Das Schloss
     

Ein paar Bäumchen
   

und für Euch noch einen Kussmund, als Bildprojektion auf einen Baumstamm, als Dankeschön, dass Ihr beim Betrachten bis hier hin gekommen seid
 

Ach ja ... die zwei Rheinländer sind schön früher gegangen und haben dadurch leider das Ungeheuer von Loch Ness verpasst, das kurz vor Mitternacht aus den Fluten des Schlossteiches auftauchte;


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

Chapeau ! Ganz großes Kino ! 
Klasse 
 

Wuzzel


----------



## Conny (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Illumina 2010*

Hallo,

@CuL  Ihr ward auch da  schöne Fotos in ansprechenden Rahmung

Dann bleiben noch einige fototechnische Übungen  

  Dies nennt man Wischer-Effekt
  Ein weiteres Zoom-Bild
  und noch eins
  Ein Zunderpilz auf einer von einem Hallimasch gefällten Pappel


----------

